# More evidence needed for residence visa?



## claudianz (Mar 8, 2013)

My English husband and I have been together for 5 1/2 years and have lived together for 4 1/2 years. He is in NZ on a temporary visa and we have just applied for a residence visa. I supplied the following evidence to immigration...

Tenancy documents from our previous houses with both our names on them since 2009
Various utilities, payslips, insurances etc showing both our names at the same addresses over the years
our marriage certificate
our two (kiwi) childrens birth certificates
joint credit card statements going back 4 years
our joint mortgage statement
various photos over the past 5 1/5 years of our travel over the world, photos of us with our kids (from pregnancy to current), our wedding etc

Obviously this is not enough as they have asked for the following:

_A written chronology of your relationship, including:
- How and when you met your partner and how your relationship developed
- The date you started living together as a couple
- List of addresses you have lived at together
- Why you believe your relationship is likely to endure
- Details of any instances of breaking up in your relationship and the reasons for this
- Describe any future plans and goals
- Do you share the same religion?
- What are some common interests and activities you both share?


Certified copy of husbands divorce certificate from his previous marriage


Evidence that you have been living with your partner for 12 months or more, including:

- All bank statements in full from January 2013 to now for both you and your partner whether joint and/or individual and showing yours and your partner’s income and your household outgoings such as rent, insurance, power, telephone, groceries etc. The purpose of this request is to prove financial interdependence between you and your partner by showing how you work your finances together as a couple.

- Any insurance including house, contents, car or life insurance whether joint and/or individual

- Utility bills such as power, telephone and water bills for the place where you and your partner live together.

- Any joint assets or loans.

- Letters of support which acknowledge and confirm your relationship from yours and your partner’s family and friends.

- Any mail to you and your partner at the same address whether joint and/or individual

- Any wills

- Any other evidence to prove that you and your partner are currently living together in a genuine and stable relationship and have done so for the past 12 months or more._

Was what I sent REALLY not enough? I'm happy to resend what they want, but kind of feel that I have already most of this information already? Does being married with children and living together for over 4 years really not evidence that we are in fact a genuine couple?

Just a bit confused!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

That's seriously mind boggling! I didn't send a tremendous amount of proof (less than you) & had no problems at all. 
We have been married over 5 years, have 3 children together and I sent our rental agreement, car loan, credit card statements, pictures (maybe 5) kids birth certificate & marriage certificate.... That's about it. 

I sent about the same paperwork for my husbands permanent residency for the USA (approved) and again now for his USA citizenship application (in process) 

Hugs! Hope you don't have to jump through hoops to receive approval.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Feel for you.

Obviously you have been given a case officer missing a personality or essential life experiences ;-)
Completely ridiculous if you ask me.
You've given way enough evidence in my opinion and more than we provided, but all you can do is play the game!

Good luck


----------

